# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Posible medidas para bajar el precio de la electricidad

## ramon

Muy buenas tardes:

Mediante el presente tema, querría sugeriros crear una lista de medidas concretas para conseguir bajar el precio de la electricidad en nuestro país, que como saben es uno de los más caros de la UE y ha subido una barbaridad en estos últimos años. Yo me animo a comenzar el listado y luego podemos incluso, con la ayuda de nuestros colegas técnicos en la materia llegar a cuantificar la repercusión en la reducción del precio de la factura domésticas de cada una o del conjunto de ellas. Podríamos de esta forma seleccionar las 10 medidas que requieran menos inversión y supongan más ahorro. Propongo que intentemos en lo posible salir de polémicas políticas y centrarnos en las cuestiones técnico-económicas y  en su argumentación

1) Reducción cota de Centrales de gas combinados que reciben un pago por servir de supuesta reserva energética en caso de problema (pagos por capacidad). En caso de accidente siempre será más barato comprar electricidad en el extranjero y aplicar medidas de ahorro de urgencia que continuar arrastrando indefinidamente esta rémora de pago concebida para compensar el exceso de centrales de gas combinado de nuestro país.
2) Reducción del pago que se realiza a las hidroeléctricas una vez amortizado el coste de construcción, no es comprensible que se les pague la misma cantidad que a otras fuentes de generación cuando el recurso híbrido que utilizan es público como son nuestros ríos y que una vez amortizado el coste de construcción, apenas requieren coste de funcionamiento ni pagan impuesto añadido alguno al erario público.
3) Volver al modelo de facturación que privilegiaba el consumo y no la cantidad contratada para de esta forma promover el ahorro.
4) Realizar una auditoría de ese Déficit de Tarifa inflado que tanto huele a podrido y cuyos intereses han añadido a nuestra factura.
5) Promover el autoconsumo doméstico y la venta del excedente a bajo precio para que de esta forma, lejos de suponer un coste al sistema supongo un ahorro.
6) Descolapsar las trabas mafioso-políticas que impiden el desarrollo de la energía renovable  en las Islas Canarias para continuar consumiendo gasoil-fueloil, pese a que todo el mundo sabe que ya es más barato la energía eólica y de paso incrementar la interconexión de todas las islas por un lado y con el con el continente africano por el otro,  para de esta forma crear una red más estable con intercambios.
7) Experimentar la puesta en marcha del sistema de generación-desalación de Alberto Vázquez Figueroa para reducir el consumo de las desaladoras tradicionales y de paso hacer más competitivo el campo del levante por la reducción del coste del agua desalada.

 Ahí lo dejo por hoy, cuento con vuestra colaboración

Un cordial saludo

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015),NoRegistrado (08-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*pese a que todo el mundo sabe que ya es más barato la energía eólica*

Eso es muy discutible, además, funciona siempre y cuando haya viento... Está dispuesto ud. a tener luz solamente los días ventosos?
Incrementar el % de energía nuclear sería mi propuesta

----------


## NoRegistrado

De acuerdo en todos los puntos. Muy de acuerdo, con aplauso en los puntos 3-4 y 5.

Muy interesante lo de Vázquez Figueroa, leí su libro y no se le ve ninguna pega. La pega está en que en su patente, exige que no sirva para que nadie se enriquezca, y por eso no se pone en marcha.

En definitiva muy interesante.

Sólo añadiría algo. Que a la más mínima pega: nacionalización inmediata de las eléctricas.
El día en que haya un gobierno que se atreva a hacer ver la determinación de hacerlo, se acaba el problema.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *pese a que todo el mundo sabe que ya es más barato la energía eólica*
> 
> Eso es muy discutible, además, funciona siempre y cuando haya viento... Está dispuesto ud. a tener luz solamente los días ventosos?
> Incrementar el % de energía nuclear sería mi propuesta


 Y tú sabes por donde te da el viento?

Estás dispuesto a pagar la construcción, RC, seguridad y posterior desmontaje que supone la nuclear??

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Ramón,

Solo dos detalles.

El coste de la interconexión eléctrica entre islas, con profundidades de 2000 m entre algunas de ellas y pendientes muy pronunciadas, es extremadamente elevado. Eso sí, si se han conectado a los cables submarinos de datos, también se pueden poner eléctricos, pero el coste sería altísimo.

Siguiendo en las islas, no sé si has estado allí, pero en El Hierro han construido un sistema renovable prácticamente autónomo, pero la central de gasoil debe seguir encendida en espera por si falla. También, en Tenerife, Gran Canaria y Fuerteventura se han plantado una cantidad bárbara de aerogeneradores. En las zonas en las que están el viento sopla el 90% de los días. Y en Gran Canaria hay un proyecto de central reversible en dos presas del sur de la isla. Desconozco lo que comentas de trabas mafioso-políticas, que seguro que hay, pero las renovables entraron en Canarias hace mucho tiempo.


Por otro lado, ha quedado completamente demostrado en muchísimos estudios serios, que el sistema de desalación de Vázquez-Figueroa es un timo. Así de claro. Solo útil para desalar muy pequeños caudales, y a un precio importante. Además de no tener en cuenta que puede suponer la destrucción de los acuíferos costeros, que los hay. Y más, mucho más.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ramón,
> 
> Solo dos detalles.
> 
> El coste de la interconexión eléctrica entre islas, con profundidades de 2000 m entre algunas de ellas y pendientes muy pronunciadas, es extremadamente elevado. Eso sí, si se han conectado a los cables submarinos de datos, también se pueden poner eléctricos, pero el coste sería altísimo.
> 
> Siguiendo en las islas, no sé si has estado allí, pero en El Hierro han construido un sistema renovable prácticamente autónomo, pero la central de gasoil debe seguir encendida en espera por si falla. También, en Tenerife, Gran Canaria y Fuerteventura se han plantado una cantidad bárbara de aerogeneradores. En las zonas en las que están el viento sopla el 90% de los días. Y en Gran Canaria hay un proyecto de central reversible en dos presas del sur de la isla. Desconozco lo que comentas de trabas mafioso-políticas, que seguro que hay, pero las renovables entraron en Canarias hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> 
> *Por otro lado, ha quedado completamente demostrado en muchísimos estudios serios, que el sistema de desalación de Vázquez-Figueroa es un timo. Así de claro. Solo útil para desalar muy pequeños caudales, y a un precio importante. Además de no tener en cuenta que puede suponer la destrucción de los acuíferos costeros, que los hay. Y más, mucho más*.


Eso no lo sabía.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## quien es quien

> Eso no lo sabía.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Reconozco que cuando se ve por primera vez el sistema, parece ideal. Pero si se analiza con detenimiento se le encuentran bastantes pegas.

Suponiendo que "funcione" y que se llene el pozo hasta arriba de agua dulce filtrada por la tierra. Se extrae ese agua, cada vez más cara debido al bombeo necesario, mayor cuanta más profundidad, pero menor quizás que el necesario para la ósmosis inversa, depende de la profundidad que se alcance.

Bien, ya hemos aprovechado el volumen de agua del pozo. Literalmente el del pozo, altura por base. Ahora toca esperar a que se llene otra vez el pozo para poder volver a bombear. Si en un pozo tradicional esto ya cuesta lo suyo, en este pozo costará lo mismo, o más. Y cuanto más rápido se llene, menos filtrada estará el agua, lógicamente. Por eso lo de los bajos caudales. ¿Cuántos pozos de esos habría que crear para dar un servicio decente a una población como la murciana? por poner un ejemplo.

Otra cosa, en muchos lugares los acuíferos costeros son salobres, debido a que el agua de mar que se filtra tierra adentro lleva consigo su carga de sal. ¿Cómo va a funcionar ese sistema aquí? Y en los lugares donde haya acuíferos costeros dulces, pues lo que se sacará es el agua del acuífero que, si no se recarga convenientemente, pasará a ser un acuífero salobre.

Supongamos por otro lado que la idea es hacer un pozo con suficiente profundidad para que la presión hidrostática sea suficiente para que el agua pase por sí sola por una membrana de ósmosis. Estupendo, peor ahora habrá que subir ese agua y, ¡qué curioso! el coste del bombeo será el mismo que el de meter el agua a presión por la membrana en superficie.

Creo que se me escapa ahora alguna cosa más. Pero resumiendo, un timo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Muy buenas tardes:
> 
> Mediante el presente tema, querría sugeriros crear una lista de medidas concretas para conseguir bajar el precio de la electricidad en nuestro país, que como saben es uno de los más caros de la UE y ha subido una barbaridad en estos últimos años. Yo me animo a comenzar el listado y luego podemos incluso, con la ayuda de nuestros colegas técnicos en la materia llegar a cuantificar la repercusión en la reducción del precio de la factura domésticas de cada una o del conjunto de ellas. Podríamos de esta forma seleccionar las 10 medidas que requieran menos inversión y supongan más ahorro. Propongo que intentemos en lo posible salir de polémicas políticas y centrarnos en las cuestiones técnico-económicas y  en su argumentación


Muy interesante el tema que propones sobre todo para nuestros pobres bolsillos, pero me voy a permitir hacer unos comentarios a los siete puntos:

1.- Las centrales de ciclo combinado no son una “supuesta” reserva energética en caso de problema. Son una reserva real al ser, junto con las hidroeléctricas, las únicas capaces de ponerse en marcha de forma casi inmediata en caso de necesidad. Además, la repercusión de sus costes de mantenimiento en el recibo de la luz es muy pequeña comparada con la de otras fuentes. Otra cosa es que en este momento sean demasiadas las existentes.
¿Comprar energía del extranjero?  España es desgraciadamente casi una isla en intercambio energético. Tenemos conexión con Francia, Portugal y Marruecos. Aunque con la primera acaba de reforzarse, las tres sumadas serían como un chorrito en un pantano en caso de necesidad. Y eso contando que en ese momento pudieran o quisieran suministrarnos.

2.- Aunque un poco de razón puedes tener, en primer lugar si pagan (no lo que deberían).Además por esa regla de tres, lo mismo habría que aplicar a las que utilizan el viento o el sol, tan públicos como el agua de los ríos.

3.-A ver si te he entendido. Quieres decir que en el recibo de la luz debería tener más peso la parte de consumo que la de potencia contratada ¿no? Efectivamente en los últimos años, desde la época del inefable Miguel Sebastián (ver http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...551#post137551) el término de potencia ha subido descaradamente y eso duele a rabiar. Pero desgraciadamente en España la potencia contratada era en el sector doméstico mucho más alta que la realmente necesaria. Si de algo bueno ha servido lo ocurrido (dentro de la inmensidad de lo malo) ha sido para obligarnos a ajustar por reducción esa potencia. Aunque nos duela, no podemos tener un AVE ni una autopista en la puerta de casa, y tampoco un cable muy gordo de electricidad del que podamos sacar la que queramos y en el momento en que queramos. Las redes de distribución deben ajustarse a la demanda real, que si no pasa lo que en esos aeropuertos con catorce pasajeros.
Tienes razón a mi modo de ver en que si el término de energía consumida es alto nos hace también autorregularnos, apagar las luces cuando no se usan y cambiar las bombillas a leds.

4.- Totalmente de acuerdo en el punto cuatro.

5.-También de acuerdo en promover el autoconsumo doméstico, pero la venta de excedente a bajo precio ya es otro cantar. Técnicamente las redes de distribución deben estar adaptadas para ello y las nuestras por ahora no lo están. En este momento es como mandar agua rio arriba. Ahí sí que el Gobierno debería obligar a las compañías a irse adaptando a ese futuro.

6.-No conozco bien el tema de Canarias y por eso prefiero no opinar.

7.- A ver. El Sr. Vázquez Figueroa será un buen novelista, un aventurero incansable, un gran vividor pero como inventor en concreto en el caso de la desalación un autentico chapucero.  No hacen falta teorías de la conspiración para justificar que su invento no se ha podido llevar a la práctica. Sencillamente económicamente no sirve.
Para entender lo que digo, en términos llanos, adjunto enlace de un articulo de El Pais de 1955:
http://elpais.com/diario/1995/10/04/...10_850215.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para entender bien el problema de la energía en España, primero debemos echar la vista atrás. Desde la transición, se han sucedido varios PEN, cada cual peor al anterior... en vez de buscar una estrategia común, cada gobierno ha mirado para sus propios intereses (votos) sin importar el coste que pudiera tener, que han hecho del sistema eléctrico español un monstruo con un coste inasumible.

La primera gran irresponsabilidad se cometió con Felipe González al mando, paralizando todo el programa nuclear español, paralizando la construcción de 4 reactores y otros 23 en proyecto, que habrían puesto a España en otra división, y no habría pasado lo que ha pasado con la energía en España. Especialmente dolorosa fue la situación de la central de Lemóniz, estando lista sólo para introducir el combustible y ponerla en marcha, pero se cedió al chantaje de esos bárbaros, por ser educado. El coste de la paralización del programa está estimado entre los 700.000 millones y el billón de pesetas, según fuentes. Un dineral inmenso que obviamente las empresas no iban a perder, se cargaron a la factura eléctrica (aún lo estamos pagando). Al dejar fuera de juego a la nuclear, la única opción que quedaba en ese momento era térmica a base de carbón y fuel.

Cuando llegó Aznar, se apostaron por las centrales de ciclo combinado de gas, que fueron durante un tiempo el brazo fuerte de la generación eléctrica en España, seguida de la nuclear, carbón, y poco a poco empezaba a entrar la eólica hasta situarse a la par con la hidráulica. En aquel tiempo, la potencia eléctrica instalada en total ya era suficiente para poder mantenerse bastantes años gracias al impulso del ciclo combinado y no era necesario seguir incrementándola todavía más.

Y después llegó Zapatero, tirando la casa por la ventana y reventando el mix de generación al ofrecer unas salvajes subvenciones sin reparar en costes a unas renovables que aún estaban en una fase inicial de desarrollo, especialmente la solar, que finalmente nos acabaron costando un riñón y medio, porque esas subvenciones iban cargadas a la factura eléctrica.

Con lo cual, el resultado de tan nefasta planificación energética en España es que tenemos prácticamente el doble de potencia instalada que la que necesitamos, que desde el año 2000 se han gastado más de 70.000 millones de € en plantas de ciclo combinado de gas que se usan a un 10% y sobre todo unas renovables con un factor de carga que no llega ni al 30% en el mejor de los casos.

Como se puede ver, entre la moratoria nuclear y las posteriores políticas energéticas, hemos tirado el dinero a espuertas, como si sobrara, dinero que obviamente tenemos que abonar nosotros, por eso tenemos la factura eléctrica que tenemos. Y si a eso le sumamos una carga fiscal tremenda, pues ahí está el precio final de la energía en España, por las nubes. Y cada vez será más alto, porque pese a que con la crisis la demanda energía ha bajado, eso no ha sido impedimento para seguir metiendo renovables.

Otro caso sangrante es el del carbón. Con la exageración de potencia instalada que tenemos y la vez lo que nos cuesta, seguimos utilizando el carbón, más incluso que el ciclo combinado de gas, cuándo este apenas llega a un 10% de su capacidad. Cerremos de una vez el carbón y dejemos de tirar ya el dinero en esa tecnología obsoleta.

Algunas de las propuestas que he leído en este hilo me parecen más que razonables, auditoría del déficit de tarifa, promover el autoconsumo, etc. Otras creo que son imposibles de llevar a la práctica, al menos por ahora. Por ejemplo la venta de excedentes del autoconsumo, habría que readaptar todas las redes, no están adaptadas para poder eso ahora mismo, sería un descontrol absoluto. Y eso es un dineral. Bastante estamos pagando ya, como para pagar todavía más.

En fin, que con semejante panorama, la respuesta que nos dirán nuestros dirigentes/eléctricas para reducir la factura eléctrica será...

----------


## Jonasino

Muy buena y razonada exposición F.Lázaro. Enhorabuena

----------


## termopar

Esta claro que de politica industrial, los españoles no vamos muy bien. En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en decir que todo ha sido malo y causa del desastre que hoy tenemos en el precio de la energía.

Para empezar no habrá sido tan malo el paralizar la construcción de nucleares cuando hoy en día, todas las primeras potencias se lo están pensando o han pasado a la acción. Alemania ha paralizado parte de las nucleares y piensa cerrarlas todas a partir del 2022. EEUU, también lo está pensando, pero simplemente porque ven que con la tendencia de los precios del gas les salen mejor las cuentas y son muy peligrosas por el potencial ataque terrorista que tienen. (De esto ya hablé en otro hilo, indicando que el mix de producción optimo, a mi entender, debería ir al ciclo combinado con renovables, eliminando carbón y nuclear). Podría hablar de más países pero supongo que estos países ejemplo de los que hablo no generan dudas en cuanto a razonamiento de tendencias de precio a medio plazo. 

La energía nuclear tiene unos costes de capital enormes y no están reflejados todos los que deberían, por ello han dejado de ser rentables. ....Y muchos potenciales peligros (terroristas, un andreas lubitz de lo nuclear, etc). Por eso digo que no todo ha sido tan malo. Lo que debería hacerse es desmantelar las nucleares que quedan poco a poco, según acabasen sus licencias.

----------

JMTrigos (11-may-2015),MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015),NoRegistrado (11-may-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Totalmente de acuerdo Termopar, Alemania después de Fukusima se comprometió a dejar de ser nuclear y ha apostado fortísimo por las renovables. Y como siempre pablovelasco no ha sido honesto en la discusión, es imposible con alguien así discutir nada. Nos puso un cuadro del precio de la electricidad en Europa para decirnos que en Alemania tambien era muy cara, pero puso el cuadro del precio de la electricidad domética cuando jsuto debajo está el del precio de la electricidad industrial que es el que nos interesa aquí y Alemania está casi en la media eruopea con una generación por renovables impresionante. Nosotros en cambio tenemos la electricidad industrial a un precio que nos hace perder mucha competitividad y lo que me asombra de todos estos estudios anteriores es que nadie hable del mecanismo de fijación de precios de España ques es muy responsable del precio del Kw/h y este mecanismo es casi un chanchulleo de las eléctricas antes con las subastas y ahora -ya se ve- con el nuevo sistema que todavía parece peor.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA



----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Me equivoqué de hilo, es que al final se está hablando casi lo mismo en los dos, me refería a este mensaje poco honesto de pablovelasco porque en el mismo informe del que saca el cuadro, justo debajo aparece el que he puesto yo, que él sabe que es el que viene a cuento pero como es menos apropiado para sus argumentos...




> * Y en Alemania el Kw/h es mucho más barato.* 
> 
> Sigue siendo de los más caros de europa, yo me fijaría más bien en Francia, donde la energía nuclear es un % muy elevado (79%), y la factura es de las más baratas de Europa.
> 
> *Eso es lo inexplicable. los alemanes con los tejados llenos e placas. Los ingleses casi igual, y ahora los estadounidenses creciendo a tope. Y nosotros diciendo que es muy caro y que no es rentable.*
> 
> Ni Reino Unido ni Alemania tienen el precio de la electricidad barato. Fíjate en la tabla... Y los paises que tienen la electricidad más barata suele ser por tener un % muy elevado del total, de energía nuclear. Con lo cual deduzco que no, que no es muy rentable, lo que pasará es que tendrán un lobby muy fuerte ecologista.
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 15065

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pero es que, lo que no estamos contando aquí, es que por las tremendas facilidades por la apuesta alemana por las renovables (facilidades no en cuanto a meter dinero, sino a favorecer su instalación doméstica y no ponerle trabas absurdas como aquí), el usuario medio se está ahorrando una cantidad importante del recibo de su consumo. Llegando en algunos casos al 80% Sólo con placas sin baterías.

Por tanto el coste real es muy inferior, ya que la producción en su techo, cuesta 0.

Ya no hablo de los españoles que están instalando bombeo solar. Cuando ven que no van a volver a pagar un euro en su recibo de luz por ese concepto, les cambia la cara.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015),termopar (13-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para empezar no habrá sido tan malo el paralizar la construcción de nucleares cuando hoy en día, *todas las primeras potencias se lo están pensando o han pasado a la acción*. Alemania ha paralizado parte de las nucleares y piensa cerrarlas todas a partir del 2022. EEUU, también lo está pensando, pero simplemente porque ven que con la tendencia de los precios del gas les salen mejor las cuentas y son muy peligrosas por el potencial ataque terrorista que tienen.


¿Estás seguro de eso? Porque excepto el caso alemán (que explico más abajo) e Italia (donde la energía nuclear es ilegal), el resto de potencias, sobre todo las "gordas" siguen apostando por la energía nuclear. Según la IAEA se están construyendo más de 60 reactores. Entre otros, China, Rusia, India, EEUU, Francia, Brasil, incluso en Japón.








> Alemania después de Fukusima se comprometió a dejar de ser nuclear y ha apostado fortísimo por las renovables.


Sí, fortísimo... tanto que más de la mitad de la energía en Alemania se genera de combustibles fósiles, y van a construir otras 26 nuevas centrales de carbón.

El abandono de la energía nuclear en Alemania responde a varias razones, sobre todo por interés político tras el accidente de Fukushima Daiichi en 2011. Otro de los factores que determinan esa decisión es que su gigante industrial, Siemens, había construido las 17 centrales nucleares alemanas y desde 2011 ha abandonado el negocio de la industria nuclear, y los alemanes no están dispuestos a comprar tecnología extranjera. Y por último, que en Alemania hay buenas reservas de lignito, mientras que el uranio tienen que importarlo. Razones más que suficientes para ellos.

Más aún un país como Alemania, con la gran industria que tiene, no puede depender de las fluctuaciones que generan en el sistema las renovables por sus factores de carga, necesitan de una gran base sólida y estable que hoy por hoy sólo se consigue con fuentes convencionales, y ellos han apostado por eso, el carbón, dado que para ellos es barato, fácil de extraer y tienen bastante. Imagino que seguirán metiendo renovables poco a poco y con cabeza, no como se hizo aquí.

Sí estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que en Alemania se ha impulsado mucho más el autoconsumo energético y hay muchas más facilidades para hacer una instalación en una vivienda, mientras que aquí se le ponen todo tipo de trabas.




> Nosotros en cambio tenemos la electricidad industrial a un precio que nos hace perder mucha competitividad y lo que me asombra de todos estos estudios anteriores es que nadie hable del mecanismo de fijación de precios de España ques es muy responsable del precio del Kw/h y este mecanismo es casi un chanchulleo de las eléctricas antes con las subastas y ahora -ya se ve- con el nuevo sistema que todavía parece peor.


En ésto nada que objetar, totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## termopar

Si, claro que lo tengo claro. La energía nuclear no es predominante en USA (http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energ..._United_States ), en su mix, la nuclear representa menos porcentaje que incluso en España, y va a menos. Por supuesto que a westinghouse le siguen dando algo para seguir dominando un sector geopolitico muy importante. si tan buena fuese la nuclear, no se porque no tendrían más porcentaje. Si está allí la nuclear es únicamente por controlar el sector armamentístico. Y ahora la nuclear se la venden a los países pobres, como las armas. Viva la moral mundial!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estamos hablando en términos de energía eléctrica, no de energía total. El porcentaje de la energía nuclear en España y EEUU es muy parejo. En españa en 2013 la energía nuclear supuso el 21,2% de la producción eléctrica, mientras que en EEUU fue del 19.47% de su producción nacional. Es el mayor productor del mundo de energía nuclear pero de lejos, representa más del 30% de la generación nuclear mundial. Opera 99 reactores con una potencia total de 98,7 GWe, hay cinco reactores en construcción en espera de entrar 4 de ellos en funcionamiento en 2020, 16 solicitudes de licencia de nuevos reactores a la NRC desde mediados de 2007 para construir 24 nuevos reactores nucleares. Y su industria nuclear es líder mundial.




> http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/Co...Nuclear-Power/
> 
> Nuclear Power in the USA (Updated May 2015)
> 
> The USA is the world's largest producer of nuclear power, accounting for more than 30% of worldwide nuclear generation of electricity. The country's 100 nuclear reactors produced 798 billion kWh in 2014, over 19% of total electrical output. There are now 99 units operable (98.7 GWe) and five under construction. Following a 30-year period in which few new reactors were built, it is expected that six new units may come on line by 2020, four of those resulting from 16 licence applications made since mid-2007 to build 24 new nuclear reactors. However, lower gas prices since 2009 have put the economic viability of some existing reactors and proposed projects in doubt. Government policy changes since the late 1990s have helped pave the way for significant growth in nuclear capacity. Government and industry are working closely on expedited approval for construction and new plant designs.





> Por supuesto que a westinghouse le siguen dando algo para seguir dominando un sector geopolitico muy importante. si tan buena fuese la nuclear, no se porque no tendrían más porcentaje. Si está allí la nuclear es únicamente por controlar el sector armamentístico.


Westinghouse, General Electric, B&W, General Atomics, Unistar, NuScale, TerraPower, Holtec, y otras muchas más, amén de las companías eléctricas.

EEUU no es España. En EEUU el I+D en industria nuclear civil es enorme, son líderes en el mercado mundial. Hoy por hoy son la vanguardia con sus nuevos reactores de GIII+ como el AP1000 de Westinghouse, ESBWR de GE Hitachi, B&W mPower de B&W, el Holtec SMR-160... y están cerca de llegar a uno de IV Generación.

Cierto es que la energía nuclear no es la predominante en EEUU, y también es cierto es que tras el accidente de Fukushima Daiichi y la bajada del precio del gas ha hecho que la competencia entre el gas y el uranio sea mucho mayor ahora mismo y algunos de los proyectos estén en el aire, pero yo sinceramente no veo que en EEUU la energía nuclear va a menos... yo más bien apostaría a que se va a mantener como está. En fin, el tiempo nos lo dirá.

Por cierto, datos de rentabilidad de una central nuclear según World Nuclear: 2,4 c$/KWh nuclear frente a 3,4c$/KWh del gas y 3,3c$/KWh del carbón en EEUU. 




> http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/Co...Nuclear-Power/
> 
> Today the importance of nuclear power in USA is geopolitical as much as economic, reducing dependency on imported oil and gas. *The operational cost of nuclear power in existing plants is very competitive with alternatives. In 2012 it was 2.4 c/kWh, compared with gas 3.4 c/kWh and coal 3.3 c/kWh.*

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Sí, fortísimo... tanto que más de la mitad de la energía en Alemania se genera de combustibles fósiles, y van a construir otras 26 nuevas centrales de carbón.
> 
> El abandono de la energía nuclear en Alemania responde a varias razones, sobre todo por interés político tras el accidente de Fukushima Daiichi en 2011. Otro de los factores que determinan esa decisión es que su gigante industrial, Siemens, había construido las 17 centrales nucleares alemanas y desde 2011 ha abandonado el negocio de la industria nuclear, y los alemanes no están dispuestos a comprar tecnología extranjera. Y por último, que en Alemania hay buenas reservas de lignito, mientras que el uranio tienen que importarlo. Razones más que suficientes para ellos.
> 
> Más aún un país como Alemania, con la gran industria que tiene, no puede depender de las fluctuaciones que generan en el sistema las renovables por sus factores de carga, necesitan de una gran base sólida y estable que hoy por hoy sólo se consigue con fuentes convencionales, y ellos han apostado por eso, el carbón, dado que para ellos es barato, fácil de extraer y tienen bastante. Imagino que seguirán metiendo renovables poco a poco y con cabeza, no como se hizo aquí.
> 
> Sí estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que en Alemania se ha impulsado mucho más el autoconsumo energético y hay muchas más facilidades para hacer una instalación en una vivienda, mientras que aquí se le ponen todo tipo de trabas.


Creo que ese "sí fortisimo" que escribes es sarcático y creo tambien que no hay duda de esa apuesta por parte de Alemania.

"Germany's renewable energy sector is among the most innovative and successful worldwide. Net-generation from renewable energy sources in the German electricity sector has increased from 6.3% in 2000 to about 30% in 2014.[1][2] For the first time ever, wind, biogas, and solar combined accounted for a larger portion of net electricity production than brown coal.[3] While peak-generation from combined wind and solar reached a new all-time high of 74% in April 2014,[4] wind power saw its best day ever on December 12, 2014, generating 562 GWh.[5] Germany has been called "the world's first major renewable energy economy"."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewab...rgy_in_Germany

"The determination of Germany, the worlds fourth-largest economy, to gradually replace its nuclear power with renewable energy sources makes it stand out among the worlds major industrialized nations."

Incluso Merkel lo dice:

As the first big industrialized nation, we can achieve such a transformation toward efficient and renewable energies, with all the opportunities that brings for exports, developing new technologies and jobs,
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...plan/?page=all

Y la decisión de Siemens precisamente como indicas, es de 2011, es decir que se produce justo despues del accidente de Fukushima.

En cuanto al carbón es verdad que se están abriendo nuevas centrales, como tambien se están cerrando las más antiguas y contaminantes y al final es que se está reduciendo su aportación al total:



"But an in-depth look reveals that coal is not making a comeback in Germany. The current addition of new coal projects in Germany is a one-off phenomenon. Recent projects started in 2005-2007 as part of an overall trend in Europe caused by low carbon prices and upcoming stricter pollution standards for coal plants. New coal plants in Germany are unrelated to the nuclear phaseout of 2011 after the Fukushima accident.

Instead, renewables have more than offset the shutdown of nuclear plants."
http://energytransition.de/2014/06/g...oal-conundrum/

Creo que no hay duda de la apuesta fortísima de Alemania por las renovables y especialmente despues de Fukushima, (tienen hasta una palabra para esta transición a las renovables. "Energiewende") como tambien creo que el accidente de Fukushima ha cambiado mundialmente el presente y futuo de la energía nuclear, como no podía ser de otra manera:

"The Japanese electricity sector is facing serious challenges in the aftermath of the Fukushima nuclear disaster. The government has responded to the crisis with a new feed-in-tariff to promote increased utilization of renewable energy, and proposed to reduce the dependence on nuclear power."
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...01421512001589

----------


## termopar

> Estamos hablando en términos de energía eléctrica, no de energía total. El porcentaje de la energía nuclear en España y EEUU es muy parejo. En españa en 2013 la energía nuclear supuso el 21,2% de la producción eléctrica, mientras que en EEUU fue del 19.47% de su producción nacional.


Bueno entonces me estas dando la razón. Su porcentaje es menor que incluso en España, aunque sea por poco.




> Opera 99 reactores con una potencia total de 98,7 GWe, hay cinco reactores en construcción en espera de entrar 4 de ellos en funcionamiento en 2020, 16 solicitudes de licencia de nuevos reactores a la NRC desde mediados de 2007 para construir 24 nuevos reactores nucleares. Y su industria nuclear es líder mundial.


Datos correctos, pero.....vamos por partes,
Si tenemos 99 nucleares de vida útil, digamos 50 años, 
como tuvimos un accidente nuclear en los 80, no hemos construido en 30 años ninguna central, 
entiendo que se deberían, SOLO PARA MANTENER LA POTENCIA ACTUAL, reponer 2 centrales por año de la misma potencia. Y en 30 años construimos  solo con los dedos de las manos?, es que no me salen las cuentas, hay muchas gráficas que exponen claramente que la nuclear en USA está de capa caída, en el link que mandé se ve claramente la composición del mix a lo largo de los años en USA.




> Westinghouse, General Electric, B&W, General Atomics, Unistar, NuScale, TerraPower, Holtec, y otras muchas más, amén de las companías eléctricas.


Westinghouse, de quien es exactamente ahora mismo?, creia que se la habían vendido a los chinos y su capital ya no es americano
General electric esta 50-50 con los japoneses de Toshiba,...es decir, no les importa vender un sector que tiene tanto futuro a los americanos, y tan geoestratégico. No me parece que vean un futuro tan prometedor




> EEUU no es España. En EEUU el I+D en industria nuclear civil es enorme, son líderes en el mercado mundial. Hoy por hoy son la vanguardia con sus nuevos reactores de GIII+ como el AP1000 de Westinghouse, ESBWR de GE Hitachi, B&W mPower de B&W, el Holtec SMR-160... y están cerca de llegar a uno de IV Generación.


Es verdad que siguen siendo lideres atómicos pero por cuestiones geoestrategicas, no porque en la ingeniería civil les aporte mucho.




> Cierto es que la energía nuclear no es la predominante en EEUU, y también es cierto es que tras el accidente de Fukushima Daiichi y la bajada del precio del gas ha hecho que la competencia entre el gas y el uranio sea mucho mayor ahora mismo y algunos de los proyectos estén en el aire, pero yo sinceramente no veo que en EEUU la energía nuclear va a menos... yo más bien apostaría a que se va a mantener como está. En fin, el tiempo nos lo dirá.


de momento los 16 nuevos proyectos están medio paralizados, y es que construir una central nuclear requiere 15 años para pleno rendimiento, y en 15 años, como será el precio de las renovables? del gas? demasiadas incógnitas y demasiado lento el desarrollo para el mundo que nos toca vivir. pero ya te digo, mi opinión es que no van a incrementar la cuota del mix energético, evidentemente. Más bien se reducirá. Esa es la tendencia.




> Por cierto, datos de rentabilidad de una central nuclear según World Nuclear: 2,4 c$/KWh nuclear frente a 3,4c$/KWh del gas y 3,3c$/KWh del carbón en EEUU.


datos que como en otras ocasiones son interesados. Si fueran tan buenos USA no haría 5 centrales, haría 200. No contienen los costes reales. Las de gas les están ganando la partida, por algo será. Y la eólica ya es más barata que el gas y el carbón. ....y en 15 años?

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y como siempre pablovelasco no ha sido honesto en la discusión*

Cómo que no he sido honesto? quería reflejar que en un país eminentemente nuclear como Francia, la energía es mucho más barata que en otros países como Alemania, que no apuestan tanto por esa energía, y su tabla me da la razón, no me la quita, sigue siendo mucho más barato.


Con F. Lázaro totalmente deacuerdo

----------


## termopar

> *Y como siempre pablovelasco no ha sido honesto en la discusión*
> 
> Cómo que no he sido honesto? quería reflejar que en un país eminentemente nuclear como Francia, la energía es mucho más barata que en otros países como Alemania, que no apuestan tanto por esa energía, y su tabla me da la razón, no me la quita, sigue siendo mucho más barato.
> 
> 
> Con F. Lázaro totalmente deacuerdo


Pues incluso francia se está pensando pasarse a las renovables http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...vable-en-2050/ . y de hecho poco a poco ira sustituyendo la nuclear por eolica y demás.
Así que hagaselo mirar, porque si opina , hagalo con algún argumento mas que el "yo me adhiero a esto o aquello".

----------


## ramon

Agradeceros primero vuestras aportaciones,  a partir de la cual añadiría aquella de:

- Revisar la metodología de establecimiento de la tarifa eléctrica.. un opaco trámite que, habida cuenta de su trascendencia para la economía de las familias y nuestra industria debería de ser de interés público y nacional.


saludos

Ramón

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *Y como siempre pablovelasco no ha sido honesto en la discusión*
> 
> Cómo que no he sido honesto? quería reflejar que en un país eminentemente nuclear como Francia, la energía es mucho más barata que en otros países como Alemania, que no apuestan tanto por esa energía, y su tabla me da la razón, no me la quita, sigue siendo mucho más barato.
> 
> 
> Con F. Lázaro totalmente deacuerdo


La falta de honestidad es poner una tabla de precios que no corresponde cuando la otra la tiene debajo, porque favorece a sus argumentos,  aunque ustede esto no lo entiende porque no sabe lo que es ser honesto. Y lo que escribe usted es esto:

"[en Alemania el Kw/h es] de los más caros de europa"

Y esto es mentira. 

---------------------

Cenaba yo el otro día con un altísimo cargo de Acciona y me decía como ha sido muy ideólogico lo que ha hecho este gobierno tirando contra las renovables, cepillandose un sector con un futuro enorme y en el que eramos mundialmente líderes y lo vemos muy claramente aquí, pero es evidente que es el futuro, el problema de las nucleares ya no es Fukushima (que tambien) es el qué hacer con los residuos, ya vemos el problema que tenemos en este pais con el ATC y ahora mismo saltandose toda la legalidad se usan los ATIs casi como ATCs porque no tienen donde llevarlos, con el caso extremo de Zorita...

----------


## termopar

> Agradeceros primero vuestras aportaciones,  a partir de la cual añadiría aquella de:
> 
> - Revisar la metodología de establecimiento de la tarifa eléctrica.. un opaco trámite que, habida cuenta de su trascendencia para la economía de las familias y nuestra industria.
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Ramón



Ay amigo! vaya pregunta, la metodología de establecimiento de la tarifa de acceso está aqui http://www.cne.es/cgi-bin/BRSCGI.exe...B=835803425018 y el establecimiento del precio voluntario para el pequeño consumidor aqui: http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2014/02/0...-2014-1053.pdf

pero al fin y al cabo lo que tenemos es lo siguiente:

- mucho deficit tarifario generado desde los tiempos de Rodrigo Rato hasta la actualidad, que debemos pagar como extra 
- mucha capacidad sin uso que las compañías se encargan de recuperar de una u otra forma.
- desmadres reglamentarios con excesivas subvenciones comprometidas y no vencidas.
por esto y no por los costes reales de las diferentes tecnologías es por lo que tenemos el problema de precios en España. A parte de los impuestos que el gobierno aplica para pagar el chalet de Malaga del presidente de tal, la prejubilacion de un amiguete, los calorets de cual,  la tarjeta black de pascual....y cientos y miles de obras con polvo y telarañas.

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Pues incluso francia se está pensando pasarse a las renovables*

No se que decirle, si mira la imagen que puso F.Lázaro, en Francia se siguen construyendo centrales.

*Y esto es mentira.*

Mentira??? Ha visto los costes??? Por encima de la media de la UE, y mucho más caros que en Francia, donde el precio kwh es de 6,87c. En Alemania 9,21c. Sigue siendo inmensamente más cara la electricidad en Alemania que en Francia, y por qué es eso?? No decís que las renovables son más baratas?

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *Pues incluso francia se está pensando pasarse a las renovables*
> Mentira??? Ha visto los costes??? Por encima de la media de la UE, y mucho más caros que en Francia, donde el precio kwh es de 6,87c. En Alemania 9,21c. Sigue siendo inmensamente más cara la electricidad en Alemania que en Francia, y por qué es eso?? No decís que las renovables son más baratas?


"[en Alemania el Kw/h es] de los más caros de europa"

Esta afirmación es mentira, sí, Alemania está en el puesto 12 de 23 y es el que está más cerca de la media. ES MENTIRA decir que en Alemania el KW/h es de los más caros de Europa.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Pero claro, a nivel subvención de tu chiringuito...allí no es tan viable*

Que no está subvencionada la agricultura en Francia??? Debe de informarse mejor.

*Te encanta su energía porque es nuclear, llueve mucho más que en España y los ríos van más cargados*

Lo malo es que el clima es peor, y encima está lleno de franceses, no, no creo que vaya.

----------


## quien es quien

> *Pero claro, a nivel subvención de tu chiringuito...allí no es tan viable*
> 
> Que no está subvencionada la agricultura en Francia??? Debe de informarse mejor.


¿Y eso lo sabes por? Sin fuentes, no es más que otra de tus chorradas.




> *Te encanta su energía porque es nuclear, llueve mucho más que en España y los ríos van más cargados*
> 
> Lo malo es que el clima es peor, y encima está lleno de franceses, no, no creo que vaya.


El que se tiene que informar eres tú. Porque del clima de Francia no tienes ni idea. Ahora, si comparas tu desierto con Las Ardenas o Los Alpes, pues sí, evidentemente hay diferencia.

De todos modos, si en Holanda tienen invernaderos más rentables que tu desierto, ¿Por qué no los va a haber en Francia?

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Es que cuando ves un chiste como ese, uno se enciende, se nos llevan todos los demonios. Se está trasvasando agua sin parar ahora, no se respetan los mínimos en Aranjuez, el Segura al 60% y la cabecera al 20% y encima tenemos que leer chistes como ese. Yo desde luego estoy mucho más cerca de un francés que de gente como esa, yo no quiero saber nada de eso, ni pais ni leches, luego otros se quieren independizar, pues sí claro, yo me quiero independizar de Murcia, esta gente ni es patriota ni leches, es más patriota un indepentista catalán o vasco que estos murcianos que defienden esto, estos son los que se cargan España y el sentimiento de patria.

----------


## JMTrigos

¿Y el tema que se trataba donde está? Creo que era algo de energía....
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (17-may-2015),perdiguera (13-may-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> ¿Y el tema que se trataba donde está? Creo que era algo de energía....
> Saludos.


Sí, disculpas, uno ve eso y se enciende, si un moderador puede hacer el favor de moverlo a otro de los hilos referentes al expolio por parte de Murcia (alias trasvase)...

----------


## pablovelasco

Por favor seamos rigurosos, "expolio" por parte de Murcia, Alicante y Almería.

----------


## No Registrado

> Por favor seamos rigurosos, "expolio" por parte de Murcia, Alicante y Almería.



el murciano tiene razon por una vez, el expolio es en su mayor parte murciano pero tambien en alicante y almeria

----------

